# Opera lädt nie aus dem Cach - Warum?



## sight011 (18. Oktober 2010)

An diesem Laptop wird nie aus dem Cach geladen,

hier mal ein Screenshot aus den Einstellungen.


Wäre toll wenn jemand helfen könnte!


----------

